# whick BLACK tyre dressing to use???



## larnaca1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm always cleaning, wiping etc.. the car every other day but, one thing that is doing my head in is the appearance of the tyres. the bodywork; trim, glass looks amazing but, the tyres are just not up to scratch :wall:
I'm using Megs Endurance Gel and even though the shine is Ok, I would like it to be more Black in colour.
Can anyone recommend a product that has the wet look finish but, to me more Black in colour.

Thanks


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Megs endurance should be fine!

Just make sure you really really work it in....I find that by just applying it quickly and not rubbing in properly just causes problems, flings everywhere etc...

I can spend about 5 mins per tyre, and this is using the Megs endurance so just give it a bit more chance


----------



## larnaca1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Divine said:


> Megs endurance should be fine!
> 
> Just make sure you really really work it in....I find that by just applying it quickly and not rubbing in properly just causes problems, flings everywhere etc...
> 
> I can spend about 5 mins per tyre, and this is using the Megs endurance so just give it a bit more chance


Thanks

How do you apply yours?


----------



## paulgwatts (Apr 4, 2010)

:thumb::thumb:


larnaca1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm always cleaning, wiping etc.. the car every other day but, one thing that is doing my head in is the appearance of the tyres. the bodywork; trim, glass looks amazing but, the tyres are just not up to scratch :wall:
> I'm using Megs Endurance Gel and even though the shine is Ok, I would like it to be more Black in colour.
> ...


i use the megs endurance and wouldn't use anything else,i use the megs tyre sponge which are about a fiver,as said before dab 3 or 4 blobs round the tyre and then work it for 3/4 mins and you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Since using swissvax pneu I won't use anythign else. Once you get a few layers going it really beads water well, lasts a few weeks and is easy to apply. Kinda expensive though, leaves a decent, black but not wet finish though. Very classy


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been using the round yellow applicating pads from Clean your car - Reasons being, its cheap, and it lasts suprisingly long to be honest, I have just thrown mine away after about 3 months use on about 2 cars a week, so I'd say its done well...

It is quite messy, but im not going to spend £5 on a plastic handled pad when I dont need too!

I work it in well, making sure I havn't left any blobs or streaks, and it lasts a good few weeks and washes, and doenst fling!


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Blackfire Tyre dressing is really good stuff, applied with the applicator then allow to cling to tyre then buff with old MF.

Stays black for ages and if you buff it off no sling which is always good


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

I have used many and have just got a sample of the autobrite gel and I must say I and liking it alot! Goes on well, good black gloss finish and no sling! 
I work a nice layer on then just rub it in well, the do the rest of the wheels, then go back to the 1st and give it one more rub on each wheel and job done!


----------



## andrew186 (May 23, 2010)

im using megs endurance and i find it works quite well.. easy to apply and doesnt go all over the place


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Chem Guys Liquid Extreme Shine is amazing on tyres. Deep wet black finish and quite durable as well. Apply with foam applicator, allow to soak in then wipe with old cloth. I have recently started using this and now prefer it to CG New Look Trim Gel.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm using zaino z-16 at the moment..i spray it on.. leave for like half an hour..then buff off... i've seen me leaving it half a day and it soaks in ace! its kinda runny and milky so theres no sticky gel mess and any that goes on your wheel wipes off easy...

saying this, i used meg endurance for the first time in a while on my mums car today. i just use a cheapo jumbo sponge(50p) cut into little bits for a applying... then throw away after. i left it for about an hour then buffed off excess... it's still a decent choice...


----------



## Jonathan_angelo (Oct 28, 2007)

I use Megs Endurance and think the product is wicked. Do you properly degrease and clean the tyres before each application or just top it up, because when you just 'top up' it can cause the tyres to go brown?

Cheers Jono



larnaca1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm always cleaning, wiping etc.. the car every other day but, one thing that is doing my head in is the appearance of the tyres. the bodywork; trim, glass looks amazing but, the tyres are just not up to scratch :wall:
> I'm using Megs Endurance Gel and even though the shine is Ok, I would like it to be more Black in colour.
> ...


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

ValetPRO Professional Tyre Dressing is superb, simple to use, not messy, looks great :thumb:


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I use Wolfgang Black Diamond. Works great, no sling, satin finish.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Zaino Z16
Lasts ages


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

Chemical Guys new look trim gel is great stuff and should leave the finish you want


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As with all tyre dressings, I always give the tyre a good scrub with some APC beforehand in order to give a clean base for the dressing.
I have used the Megs but found it a bit too glossy and didn't last very long. I have also used VP Protectant diluted 1:1 (nice satin finish, use it neat for more gloss) and was impressed with it in terms of looks and durability, but it is awkward to apply.
I am using SV Pneu at the moment and it is the best so far IMO - looks fantastic and goes on easy, plus that good 'ol SV smell!
I have Z16 but am yet to try it.

I find that when you first apply any dressing, work it round the tyre for a couple of mins then leave it for 15mins, then give the tyre a quick rub around again to even the layer up and take off any excess. 
Works every time for me.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

AS highstyle :thumb:

Got loads of it - 30 litres in the unit lol


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I took on board the advise about giving the tyre a good cleaning before applying a dressing and can highly recommend the difference in finish and longevity you will achieve,
I used blackfire wheel and tyre cleaner and Megs endurance:thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Another vote for megs endurance :thumb:

love the smell too 

Some apc and a good stiff brush on the tyres to get rid of the crap, oh and well dried.

As before give it a few minutes on each tyre and rub in well, re apply mine every couple of weeks with a sponge and looks so gooooooood !!!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Divine said:


> I have been using the round yellow applicating pads from Clean your car - Reasons being, its cheap, and it lasts suprisingly long to be honest, I have just thrown mine away after about 3 months use on about 2 cars a week, so I'd say its done well...
> 
> It is quite messy, but im not going to spend £5 on a plastic handled pad when I dont need too!
> 
> I work it in well, making sure I havn't left any blobs or streaks, and it lasts a good few weeks and washes, and doenst fling!


I totally agree! :thumb:


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

+ 1 for the AB Gel


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Not very elite but I use AG tyre spray dressing for quick washes, spray on, leave 10 mins or so than give a wipe around with a MF mitt to even. Remove any over spray from wheels and a leaves a good result.

I also have Megs endurance but have only used on my own car a couple of times and already the bespoke sponge applicator is breaking up


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

AS Highstyle - Really good value at 5 litres and just apply with a paintbrush


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

im sure a lot of other people have posted this but i didnt read them all but megs endurance gel is really good stuff and quite cheap its on offer from halfords at the min actually well worth a look if your down there


----------



## larnaca1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Divine said:


> Megs endurance should be fine!
> 
> Just make sure you really really work it in....I find that by just applying it quickly and not rubbing in properly just causes problems, flings everywhere etc...
> 
> I can spend about 5 mins per tyre, and this is using the Megs endurance so just give it a bit more chance


Cheers mate

Took your advise and worked on the each tyre for around 5mins, WOW what a difference, looks sooooooooo much better

What was I thinking of.


----------

